# Att . Autotrail miami owners



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi all, have any of you had a solar panel fitted and if so I would like to know how it was connected . Any info would be greatly appreciated
Regards
GEOMAR


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Haven't done this yet - but did think about it - lets know how you go on - we have bought a genny - good - but noisy of course!!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am pretty sure that if its a Sargent charger unit fitted to your vehicle (as its an Autotrail I am very sure it will be) you can just plug into the back of it with a jumper lead that Sargent supply.

I am sure if you include the model of unit in your original post Ian will be along shortly to give you a definative answer !!


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Hi Geomar,
Check with Ian Sergent re the solar panel,the EC325 can only manage 100/120 watts,if you were to fit anything stronger you will damage the regulator within the unit,please do not ask me how I know this   
You do not say if your van came with the Autotrail factory fitted 80 w solar panel. My van did and I bolted on another 120 w panel and fried the regulator,now have it directly into the batteries via a fox regulator. 
seamus.


----------

